# Mexican retirement card, anybody using it?



## CaptnFlex (Feb 11, 2010)

Huge savings with your Mexican retirement card

If you’re 60 years old or older, get your senior citizens’ retirement card. 
Expats with an FM-3 residence visa qualify for this, getting you discounts on everything from bus and airplane fares to medicines to theater tickets. 
The card is issued by a government agency called *INAPAM*. 

Benefits vary by Mexican state, but “Nayarit is a pretty socialized state,” 
Thanks to his INAPAM card, you also gets 50% off his annual property taxes and water bill in Nayarit.

Is there is any use for it in the Chapala area?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW, my property tax would go from $28 dollars a year to $14 and there would be less infrastructure that there already is...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CaptnFlex said:


> Huge savings with your Mexican retirement card
> 
> If you’re 60 years old or older, get your senior citizens’ retirement card.
> Expats with an FM-3 residence visa qualify for this, getting you discounts on everything from bus and airplane fares to medicines to theater tickets.
> ...


It also gives you 50% off on most public transit. The buses in most cities have a discounted rate for seniors. And all the intercity bus lines have seats at a 50% discount for seniors. Many museums have a special rate, often free, for card holders. The subway in Mexico City was free for card holders in the past. I haven't been there for six months and there has been a fare increase. I don't know if it is still free for seniors. 

Seniors are "adultos mayores" or "personas de tercera edad" and the card is called a "credencial".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have both DIF and INAPAM cards. Mostly, we use the card for the discount on medicines. In Chapala, it does not provide a real estate or water tax discount for non-citizens. That may be somewhat unconstitutional, but we 'don't fight city hall'.


----------



## 2fromCanada (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thanks CaptnFlex...*



CaptnFlex said:


> Huge savings with your Mexican retirement card
> 
> If you’re 60 years old or older, get your senior citizens’ retirement card.
> Expats with an FM-3 residence visa qualify for this, getting you discounts on everything from bus and airplane fares to medicines to theater tickets.
> ...


My hubby will love this!


----------

